# كتب عن Vibration Simulation Using MATLAB



## علي عباس جاسم (16 أبريل 2008)

علي عباس جاسم ميكاترونيكس عراق 


كتب وسكشنات مفيدة جدا 


http://www.2shared.com/uploadCompleteFlash.jsp?sId=JSl4n5MsYmAOEQ6R

http://www.2shared.com/uploadCompleteFlash.jsp?sId=EiFAebQKODP6Lz3n

================================

sensors 
http://www.2shared.com/uploadCompleteFlash.jsp?sId=JSl4n5MsYmAOEQ6R

http://www.2shared.com/file/3150522/c34fb82a/SensorsandTransducers_-3ed_MAZ.html?


:28::28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## ayman sobhy mohame (7 مايو 2009)

*[email protected]*

please send this documents to me as i worked with centrifugal air compressor and i want to add this value tomy knoledge
Regards.
:79:


علي عباس جاسم قال:


> علي عباس جاسم ميكاترونيكس عراق
> 
> 
> كتب وسكشنات مفيدة جدا
> ...


----------



## ayman sobhy mohame (7 مايو 2009)

Alsalam we alaikom Mr Abass
Waiting for your feed back .
Regards.
Ayman


----------

